# Looking for some serious advice



## LA (May 25, 2013)

What's up guys, I came to this forum in hopes i could get some actual help from people who know a little something 

I'm a 15 year old freshman who shared point for our varsity squad pretty much all year this year. I'm 5'10" and Caucasian (not that race has a whole lot to do with my questions) I'm pretty athletic in comparison to most of the kids in my level as well. I feel like I've got a reasonable chance of at least playing towards a collegiate level but am stuck in a pretty small basketball area so I don't get a lot of quality help or advice with any of these problems.

The number one important thing I feel I should say is I'm recovering from a moderate tear in both of my ACL's (both knees) . A lot of my questions have to do with rebuilding from this injury. 
These are some things I was looking for advice on! 

*What can I do to help build up my explosiveness after my injury?
Jumping wise, lateral quickness, and just all around quickness?

*I've gotten to where I get shin splints terribly everytime i play hard for 2+ hours a couple of days in a row. What's something i could do to help prevent that?

*What's something that people like Jamal Crawford do to quicken their handles? Being as short as I am, taking people off the dribble is often required to get a shot off. I never get ripped and am a pretty good ballhandler, but I don't have the lightning quick crossover to blow past guys

*What advice do you have for someone shooting the ball and just playing in general with extremely small hands? I feel like if I could palm the ball I could dunk but I'm nowhere close to. The majority of the time I miss a shot is due to the fact my gather gets off sometimes on my jumper because my hands are so small and it's hard to maintain proper form with out fumbling the basketball.

*What are the main things to work out as a basketball player (point guard) and what are some example exercises? 

----Thanks so much in advance and some quality answers would be incredibly appreciated, I dont have anyone with any knowledge to really qiscuss these things with.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

best advice i have for shin splints is to stretch well and wear good shoes with proper orthopedic support.


----------



## Firefight (Jul 2, 2010)

I used to get shin splints in high school too... But, now, (20 something years later), I never do.

I was told it was the combo of the impact and growth spurt. As a freshman, you're most likely still growing. Combine that with 2+ hours of basketball, you're going to have some aches and pains. You'll get through it...

As far as the high school to college jump, if you're good enough, someone will notice you. If you're in a small market, then you have to do your own selling. Send out tapes to colleges all over the place...If you hear nothing, then your bet chance is to go to a small community college and play... There, it will be a lot easier to get noticed...especially if you stand out against tougher comp... If that doesn't work either, chances are, you're like the 95% of all other HS BBall players, just not good enough...


----------

